# What do you hope to ultimately gain from your writing?



## Hunter56 (Jun 7, 2013)

Being on this forum for a bit now (but still relatively new) I've realized that different members here write for different reasons. So I'm asking what do you all want to ultimately gain from your work? Is it to _just_ get published and make money? Or is it something more? Is it just a hobby that you're content with doing just for fun? 

Let me know!


----------



## ppsage (Jun 7, 2013)

Enlightenment & absolution.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow ppsage, you make the rest of us look bad 
I write because it's something that I've always done and probably always will do. There are stories that are inside me that need to come out, and since I can't really draw that well, they come out in words. Mostly though it's to get my mind characters to stop screaming at me for a little while lol


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't honestly know what my ultimate goal with writing is. I've always enjoyed it - and quite honestly, when I decided to actually look to publishing, I found some of the enjoyment went out of it. When I wrote fanfic, I took great pains to learn the craft, to make my writing as good as I possibly could, so it's not like I just enjoyed slopping something down on paper. I often find myself wondering why I want to get published, and I guess it's just for personal validation. On the other hand, I don't even look at contests or magazines that pay below a certain level - I have enough confidence (or merely ego, perhaps) to think my writing is worth more than a pittance. So maybe I want the personal validation of being paid well for my work. :glee:


----------



## JosephB (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm like Shadowalker in that I don't really know. I discovered that I got a ton of satisfaction posting short stories in the Workshop and elsewhere -- and otherwise sharing them with a few interested friends and writing acquaintances. To the point where when I was finished with one, I'd move on to write another -- with no real desire to submit them, although the consensuses seems to be they are publishable. At first, I thought this might be that I was afraid of rejection -- but on the one occasion I subbed to a few places -- the rejections didn't phase me in the least. I was actually pretty surprised by that. I have a completed novel -- I've been editing and rewriting since November of last year. I'm quite happy with it and I'll do something with it -- not sure what though. I've also compiled a number of shorts with the intention of self-publishing -- even designed the cover. And yet, when I carve out the time to work on writing projects, I will start another short story. So who knows.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 7, 2013)

To gather power, fame, and glory so that I may one day rule the world!

Not, but seriously, I write because humans fascinate me and I can put them through all kinds of emotional situations and study the result. I also write because it's pure entertainment. Some people watch films or tv shows, I write and watch it in my head, a motion picture that is exactly to my liking. There is no truer statement than to say I write exactly what I would want to read.

The biggest goal for me would be to write a book/series with characters that the reader can become so attached to that they feel a  part of their lives. That would be amazing.


----------



## Strangedays410 (Jun 7, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> I often find myself wondering why I want to get published, and I guess it's just for personal validation.  :glee:



This rings honest and true for me. Even when I was writing in the world of finance, I enjoyed the principle of being paid to write...to the tune of, "_someone _knows I'm good enough at writing to make a living from it." Sure, there is a practical side also, but for me, getting published--or getting paid to write _in general_--is definitely steeped in ego.

Having said that, writing is just what my brain and body _do, _left to their own devices...and has been since I was very young. The _type _of writing has changed over the years, but the mental processes that drive it were seemingly factory-wired for me. My father is the same way (although I don't think he ever actually _completed _anything he was working on), as are a few of my other relatives. All that to say, as much as i like to get paid to write, I would do it for free, as I've done for most of my life. 

The answer to the question of _why _I write could take up the space of an essay. In a few sentences though, I write (and do other forms of art) because I find in art a beauty that is otherwise scarce in life. (I find a similar beauty in love, but that's another subject.) Writing is the medium in which I can most readily and _completely _create, and find, that beauty. Also, I have issues...and writing is a good way to stay purged.


----------



## escorial (Jun 7, 2013)

I started writting last year and can't stop..for me it releases so much.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Jun 7, 2013)

I just want to pick up a book in a bookstore and see my name on it.

I sure wouldn't say no to whatever money came with, though.


----------



## Hunter56 (Jun 7, 2013)

I appreciate the responses very much! I have to point out however that some are inadvertently answering a different question. Some are answering with _why_ you write. I am asking what you want to _gain_ from your writing. I wouldn't mind you answering with that but I think there is already a "Why do you write?" thread posted pretty recently.

Thanks! :smile2:


----------



## JosephB (Jun 7, 2013)

^ I don't really know how you can separate the motivation from what you hope to gain -- pretty much the same thing, the way I see it.


----------



## dale (Jun 7, 2013)

i write mainly for revenge, sometimes for love.


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 7, 2013)

I hope to find what my imagination is truly capable of, and to exploit the creative outlet for all it's worth. Getting one or two little things published wouldn't be so bad either.


----------



## jayelle_cochran (Jun 7, 2013)

Writing is a form of therapy for me.  I've had a lot of trauma in my past that had nearly broken me at one point.  I've learned to use writing as a way of sorting through fractured memories and distorted emotions or thoughts.  After I began to heal from what I went through, writing became a way for me to cope with my past and the reality around me.  I found that if I either wrote about what I felt or my memories then I could deal with them more.  Later on, I found that writing fiction was a great way to escape in a safe way (ie. it became my drug).  It wasn't just writing, but other art forms as well.  Although I've backed off of writing, drawing, and painting from time to time, I can never stay away for long.  It's become a sort of comfort; no longer a drug or a way to escape, I do feel that it helps me to continue to heal.

I get overwhelmed these days by reading anything long, or watching TV or a movie.  Even music can be too much.  So, writing has become a form of entertainment for me.  I purposefully don't write an outline.  I'm able to find where the story should change, where a plot twist should be, etc. without one.  My characters and stories are first developed through daydreams.  These daydreams are highly entertaining for me since they're based off of another coping method that I developed as a child.  When I was little, I would use daydreams to cheer me up or to help me sleep (chronic insomniac even at a young age).  So they're very enjoyable and a good way to unwind after a long day.  After I create my characters, and feel I know enough about them, then I sit down and begin writing.  The story unfolds for me like it would for my readers I guess, and it's more fun than I can explain here.  Some of it comes out through daydreams, though most of it comes to me as I'm at my computer.  Most of the time I have no idea what will happen at the end until I'm there.  It gives some anxiety but I love it!

Thirdly, I need to get these stories out of my head.  I've created so many characters and worlds over the years, and stories to go with them, that I need to get them out.  At first I didn't plan to share them with anyone, and I have quite a few unfinished pieces.  But, eventually I wanted to share them with as many people as I could.  So I started learning about traditional and self-publishing.  Being the sort of person I am, I'm going full force on this.  I've turned it into my business.  So, the publishing of my stories is for money, though I don't see it as being more than a supplement to our income (and even then not for years to come).  But, that's not why I write.

Conclusion: I write for me, and I gain insight and healing.

*hugs*
Jayelle


----------



## Jeko (Jun 7, 2013)

Money.


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 7, 2013)

I write to impress babes.














But seriously, my ultimate goal is to simply have something published professionally that I can hold in my hand and say, "Cool."


----------



## Meli (Jun 7, 2013)

I love books and stories. Reading is probably the number one reason I write.

However, by writing I mean to gain a more thorough perspective of the world, and sharper, more succinct (or successful) ways of sharing it. Telling stories is easy (if it is the right story to the right people), but writing them effectively is hard. Space is an important part of my experience. If I want to remember something, the first thing I imagine is where it happened. Space grounds me. That carries into how I communicate. I spend a lot of words on the setting or particular images. While that makes a lot of sense _to me_ it is only one way to understand the world. If I ask a friend to remember where something happened it doesn't necessarily cue any memories. But if I can figure out the right details maybe they'll start to remember, or feel, what happened. The rest is up to them. I want to get better at that. I mean to find a better way of connecting with or impacting people. I hope to find the right details by noticing more than I already do.


----------



## SteelPalm (Jun 7, 2013)

I sympathize most closely with shadowwalker's views.  

Being completely honest, I write mainly because it's a form of self-satisfaction.  I feel really good about myself after completing a story.  Doesn't even matter if no one reads it or it brings me no fame or fortune.  

To a much lesser extent, I write because it is therapeutic.  It's an opportunity to spill all the craziness within myself onto a page.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jun 7, 2013)

When it's going well writing is really effin' fun.

When it's going poorly it's still more fun than working.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 7, 2013)

I hope to one day create characters that cause other people to feel the same emotions I feel when I'm reading about my favorite authors characters.


----------



## Folcro (Jun 8, 2013)

World domination.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Jun 8, 2013)

I've said this before, but I write because when I do, I feel like myself. Money would be nice, but I honestly like the idea of just having something out there that's not only good, but a reflection of me. That's what I ultimately hope to gain from it.


----------



## PiP (Jun 8, 2013)

Writing for me is like an itch that needs to be scratched.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 8, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> I write to impress babes.


----------



## PiP (Jun 8, 2013)

On a more serious note:
Originally my plan was to earn enough money to pay for an Open University  degree course in English Language and Literature, through distance learning. I  needed money so I wrote a novel based on sexual harrassment, male  chauvinism and  bullying in the workplace. It's a true story wrapped up as fiction.  However, once it was completed I quickly realised by the time I'd paid an  editor and the various other associated costs it would be easier to pay for  the course myself. My goodness how naive was I? 

A friend had just gone  through the publishing process and paid over $4000, plus other associated costs before her book sold one copy. I'm not sure how I will fund the degree course now, but at least I have a novel lurking in the bowels of my computer.

I now write short stories and poems for my own enjoyment. The *need *to write is now greater than my original _*need*_ to earn money. As they say, where there is a will there is a way  Talking of which I've not checked my Euro Lottery numbers for this week

PiP


----------



## spartan928 (Jun 8, 2013)

I gain a new adventure in this short life I have. I wish I could say that writing comes easy for me or that it's something I wake up every day and have a burning desire to do. In truth, it's a ton of hard work. It's often torture pulling ideas and words from my head. Yet every once in awhile something cool happens. I jumble and play around with the mess on the page and it starts to sound nice. Maybe quite good if I'm lucky. Then other people say it's nice and good. I keep writing and see the next thing is just a teensy bit better than the last thing. So I keep going. 

That's what it is for me, pushing myself in the hopes that I'll be able to leave something of myself in words and stories the way some of the writers I admire so much have. Experiencing a small fraction of that with every story I conjure up is worth it to keep writing more and where the personal gain lies for me.

Or truckloads of money from a massive publisher bidding war after my online sales peak a million copies. Bringing Oprah to tears with my latest novel and having her gush on about it for half an hour on her network. A movie adaptation directed by Quentin Tarantino that sweeps the Oscars. Licensing riches from having my characters splashed onto clothing, food products, toys, posters, greeting cards, video games, candy bars and even trucker hats..all until my empire swells to billions!

Might be fun too I guess.


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 8, 2013)

I write as an outlet, but I hope for fame that will outlast me. My Ro'shaan IP is something I hope gains momentum, grows legs and becomes it's own living, growing monstrosity, like Star Wars or Star Trek, though I want to avoid recreating either of those with a different wrapper.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 1 goal: to finish a novel (not as in writing it to the end, but working on it until I'm happy with everything from the title to the last word) and then printing out 1 hard cover copy to put on my own shelf. Everything that comes in addition to that - the joy of writing, meeting interesting people on this forum, getting published, having friends and family read my book - is just a bonus. I don't think I'll get published, but if it happens... I'll sing, dance and fart rainbows.


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 8, 2013)

TheYellowMustang said:


> I'll sing, dance and fart rainbows.



You'll make more money doing that than selling books. :tongue:


----------



## Mae. (Jun 8, 2013)

A healthy, creative outlet. 

Maybe money - a piece of advice I'll always remember is that you should try to make at least $1000 of your hobby, every year. I feel it is great advice, it come from a very down-to-earth, happy, and caring man.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 8, 2013)

> A healthy, creative outlet.



Category:Writers who committed suicide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Blade (Jun 8, 2013)

Cadence said:


> Category:Writers who committed suicide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



:disturbed: That is certainly something. I looked through some of the lists and saw only a couple of names I recognized.

Maybe you have to be either good at it or not take it too seriously.:icon_bounce:


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 8, 2013)

Creativity and depression have been well documented as going hand and hand.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2013)

Achieve? World peace and my very own cult.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Achieve? World peace and my very own cult.



The closest you might come to achieving your goal?  Watching a Lakers game while singing karaoke to the Blue Oyster Cult.





[video=youtube;ln8-Y-fIbqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln8-Y-fIbqM[/video]


----------



## Sam (Jun 8, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Creativity and depression have been well documented as going hand and hand.



Creativity and _several _medical conditions, and not merely depression on its own, have been documented as going hand in hand.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 8, 2013)

Sam said:


> Creativity and _several _medical conditions, and not merely depression on its own, have been documented as going hand in hand.



Yes, true, but for several different reasons has depression been known for this.  One because of the areas of the brain that are most often associated with creativity also stimulate depression and the need to express one's feelings.  Another reason is sociological, because those that are often creative feel it hard to relate to others, and that they are very often misunderstood, causing a sense of isolation.

Here is a great article:

http://www.disabled-world.com/artman/publish/article_1717.shtml

I understand why you said what you have Sam, but I'm not going to get into arguments with people here again about depression.  You can't argue facts!


----------



## Sam (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not arguing anything. I'm simply pointing out a fact of my own that several medical conditions are linked with creativity. I have numerous articles on it as well, as my dissertation revolved around it. 

Back on topic: I have gained what I wanted to gain from writing. I recently became a trad-published author and saw my book in bookstores. I don't really care if I become a _New York Times _best-seller. I wouldn't baulk at the opportunity, but for me the realisation that I've made even one person sit up an entire night to read my work is vindication enough. I've had several complain of such an imposition.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 8, 2013)

I know it's heavily frowned upon but for me it is to become rich one day. I don't give any credence to the whole "you have to love writing and you shouldn't do it to try and become rich". There's so many cases of people who are in their line of work just to become rich. A rather bad example is the boxer Reberto Duran. He never claimed to be in love with the sport and said the only reason he fights is to become rich and now he is going down in the hall of fame for being a brilliant boxer. 

I'm by no means the Roberto Duran of writing and I do love writing and me becoming rich from it is a minuscule possibility. However, after thinking for ages about what will be the most likely way to become rich, I've decided it's probably writing. So for me it's passion second, avarice and shallowness first.


----------



## Strangedays410 (Jun 8, 2013)

I hear that. Well-put, Apple Ice. As an aside, your avatar is far more frightening than it should be. Lol.


----------



## squidtender (Jun 8, 2013)

I've got a story stuck in my head, and if I don't get it out . . . well . . . remember that scene in _Scanners?


_. . . also, it would be nice to make enough money so I could pay someone to show up at flesheaters house each morning and beat him with a different Stephen King novel :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 8, 2013)

squidtender said:


> I've got a story stuck in my head, and if I don't get it out . . . well . . . remember that scene in _Scanners?
> 
> 
> _. . . also, it would be nice to make enough money so I could pay someone to show up at flesheaters house each morning and beat him with a different Stephen King novel :icon_cheesygrin:



Whatever, J.K. Rowling. After each beating I'd still say he sucks .


----------



## JosephB (Jun 9, 2013)

Apple Ice said:


> However, after thinking for ages about what will be the most likely way to become rich, I've decided it's probably writing.



Unless you're joking, you might as well save the time spent writing and buy lottery tickets.


----------



## SteelPalm (Jun 9, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Unless you're joking, you might as well save the time spent writing and buy lottery tickets.



Of course it's unlikely, but no more so than making a fortune with movies, music, or any other artistic endeavor.  And yet, a very select few manage just that.

I don't have a problem with people saying they're doing it for the money, either.  In fact, if that is the goal, then it should inform one's writing.  If my goal is to make a fortune, I would write a completely different story than I would otherwise.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 9, 2013)

^ Doing it for money is one thing -- writing to "become rich," with that as your primary goal is another. 

And how many authors who have managed to get rich did it by making calculated decisions -- and not writing what they love to write?

Writing for the love of it first isn't some corny sentiment -- it's simply the most practical, realistic way to approach it.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 9, 2013)

But we are talking about goals, so there's nothing wrong with "becoming rich". A man's reach and all that. And just because that's the number one goal doesn't mean one can't still have a love of writing, or can't write what they love - it just changes the game plan a bit.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 9, 2013)

I didn't say there was anything "wrong with becoming rich" in general. I'm all for it. If you're talking about from writing fiction it's just not a very practical goal -- the odds are astronomical.

And I don't care what people do -- but sometimes there's thin line between goals and delusions. It's fun to dream -- but my goal is to do the best I can -- get my work out there -- and then see what happens.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 9, 2013)

Strangedays410 said:


> I hear that. Well-put, Apple Ice. As an aside, your avatar is far more frightening than it should be. Lol.



Wasn't expecting an agreement. Thank you. Haha, that was the first picture that popped up for an avatar. I plan to make it less weird one day.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 9, 2013)

Whatever motivates you to write and get something done and out there. If dreaming of riches gets you there -- fine. But that's obviously the first step and has to come before you realize any financial reward. It's all just talk until then.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 9, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I didn't say there was anything "wrong with becoming rich" in general. I'm all for it. If you're talking about from writing fiction it's just not a very practical goal -- the odds are astronomical.
> 
> And I don't care what people do -- but sometimes there's thin line between goals and delusions. It's fun to dream -- but my goal is to do the best I can -- get my work out there -- and then see what happens.



That's fair enough and the general response I was expecting. Making the money from writing would be TV shows for me. I think you're American so you probably wouldn't know, but the standard of sitcoms and other types of program in this country are, to put it plainly, very, very bad. I know when I've written something bad and I know when I've written something good and my TV program is good and better than a lot of stuff on TV. The TV show's I write will make me rich/wealthy/well-off, the books I write are for my passion of writing. 

I can presume you think I'm talking rubbish and I am very disillusion. I may well be, but I'm answering the question truthfully and although the chances are slim, they are just that. There's nothing stopping me doing just as well as someone who writes for the love of it. 

I haven't got the grades to become wealthy through the traditional means and so for someone like myself to become rich/wealthy/well-off is to pursue one of the other avenues. I could have a stab at boxing but that's a business where one punch can end you, end of. Rejection Letters won't and you can keep trying, as all of the rich/wealthy/well-off writers did.


Edit: Joseph, I hadn't seen your latest response until I had finished writing this so you pretty much answered this with that response haha


----------



## JosephB (Jun 9, 2013)

OK -- see above. Good luck with your writing, as they say.


----------



## SteelPalm (Jun 9, 2013)

JosephB said:


> And how many authors who have managed to get rich did it by making calculated decisions -- and not writing what they love to write?



An intriguing question.  It's a shame that the answer is impossible to discover.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 9, 2013)

I think it takes a little common sense if anything -- that and having read a few bios of successful authors. That it is unless they're all lying by omission.


----------



## SteelPalm (Jun 9, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I think it takes a little common sense if anything -- that and having read a few bios of successful authors. That it is unless they're all lying.



I don't understand your meaning.  The world's mega-successful authors are Coelho, Rowling, Patterson, Grisham, and Meyer.  I'm unaware of any of them having an authorized biography at present.  Moreover, how can one tell which literary decisions of theirs were influenced by financial success, and which were simply "passion"?  

I don't believe this is a cut-and-dry, black-and-white issue at all.  Also, I have seen many fine works of art that were undertaken by their creators solely for the money.  (Per their own admission)


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 9, 2013)

JosephB said:


> OK -- see above. Good luck with your writing, as they say.




Thank you. You too, Joseph. in 5 years time I may invite you to dine at my mansion


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 9, 2013)

Apple Ice said:


> I'm by no means the Roberto Duran of writing and I do love writing and me becoming rich from it is a minuscule possibility. However, after thinking for ages about what will be the most likely way to become rich, I've decided it's probably writing. So for me it's passion second, avarice and shallowness first.



I fully understand this. I'm a terrible athlete, I find conducting corporate business demeaning, writing software is such a huge project and requires a large team, but writing...

Writing is something I can do on my own. I've always been a terrible day dreamer to the point I feel a need to tell the stories to others and see if they like it. Time to tell the world now and see if they're willing to buy tickets to see my story played out in the cinema.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 9, 2013)

SteelPalm said:


> I don't understand your meaning.  The world's mega-successful authors are Coelho, Rowling, Patterson, Grisham, and Meyer.  I'm unaware of any of them having an authorized biography at present.  Moreover, how can one tell which literary decisions of theirs were influenced by financial success, and which were simply "passion"?
> 
> I don't believe this is a cut-and-dry, black-and-white issue at all.  Also, I have seen many fine works of art that were undertaken by their creators solely for the money.  (Per their own admission)



I’ve read interviews and articles about Rowling, Grisham, Myer -- saw a 60 Minutes thing on Rowling -- and although we can’t get inside their heads, I don’t recall any of them saying “that’s when I made the decision to write x, because I knew it would increase my chances of earning untold riches.” I think Rowling in particular was just hoping to pay her bills -- and had no idea the books would take off like they did. Probably because she's a fairly practical women -- or seems to be. Patterson on the other hand -- I think his background, methods and output may belie different motivations.

Of course, I don’t know for sure. The question was more rhetorical -- as you probably know. It’s not out of the question that anyone could get rich by making calculated decisions about their writing -- I just think based on how most author’s careers progress -- or not -- it's more often a fluke than anything else.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2013)

I wonder what the statistics are when comparing successful writers to successful lotto players...and would knowing the answer effect the statistics of depression and suicide among eh...either group?


----------



## escorial (Jun 9, 2013)

to release from within.


----------



## esynnaj (Jun 9, 2013)

In the 7th grade, I began writing as therapy, although I didn't know that was why at the time. My no shades of gray, blue collar family wasn't supportive (in fact were proud when I became "realistic" and burnt up what I'd previously written) I never stopped writing but regarded it as a stress reliever for the next over four decades as I did "real life" stuff like work, join the Marines, marry and raise three kids. Then the kids became adults who said Mama, it's do or die time. At least let somebody at least read your stuff and see if you can get published. That's where I'm at now. Writing has been and always will be more than a hobby for me. It's been a lifeline. But would I love to be published? Hell yeah. Would I like to make money doing it? Absolutely hell yeah. We all have our craven, greedy sides, now don't we?


----------



## JosephB (Jun 9, 2013)

Apple Ice said:


> Thank you. You too, Joseph. in 5 years time I may invite you to dine at my mansion



You're welcome -- and I may reciprocate by inviting you to dine in my comfortable suburban ranch style home in which I will probably and happily still be living.


----------



## Meli (Jun 9, 2013)

I love writing, but I'm never going to make mansion-amounts of money doing it. I've got easier/more lucrative plans for rolling out the dough.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 9, 2013)

JosephB said:


> You're welcome -- and I may reciprocate by inviting you to dine in my comfortable suburban ranch style home in which I will probably and happily still be living.



Sounds lovely. As long as we're happy, aye?


----------



## Strangedays410 (Jun 9, 2013)

Apple Ice said:


> *Wasn't expecting an agreement*. Thank you. Haha, that was the first picture that popped up for an avatar. I plan to make it less weird one day.



Ha! I feel both ways about it. I write because I _like _to...but I'd happen to _like to_ a lot more if I were rich from it.


----------



## philistine (Jun 9, 2013)

Published works, that indelible feeling of accomplishment and fulfillment, possibly some money, modest fame, seeing my book in a bookstore (won't that be weird?), etc. 

I also deeply enjoy the great amount of learning one achieves by reading, writing, and reading about the process of writing- they all build off of one another. It's really quite amazing.


----------



## philistine (Jun 9, 2013)

=


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 9, 2013)

Strangedays410 said:


> Ha! I feel both ways about it. I write because I _like _to...but I'd happen to _like to_ a lot more if I were rich from it.



Haha, I think you may have summed up a massive majority of feelings there.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 9, 2013)

I just hope that the satisfaction of writing can fill the void left behind by the un-fulfillment I have left following my runway modelling career.


----------



## Hunter56 (Jun 10, 2013)

JosephB said:


> ^ I don't really know how you can separate the motivation from what you hope to gain -- pretty much the same thing, the way I see it.



True they are pretty much the same but I believe they are answered differently.

The reason _why_ I write is because it's an artistic expression that I know I'm capable of doing and have confidence in. 

What I hope to _gain_ from my writing is, like previously mentioned, to make a decent living off of it. Of course it would be awesome if I could become rich doing it but I'd be happy if I'd just be able to support myself. 
Another thing I would hope to gain is if some other door would open through writing.


----------



## AlexJames (Jun 15, 2013)

I just want to tell stories and have people enjoy them. That's it!


----------



## Leyline (Jun 15, 2013)

To produce stories that I'm proud to put my name on. I've already accomplished this hundreds of times.

I pay my bills writing, and there's an extreme satisfaction in that. There are also several markets I want to place at least one story in, since they are markets that I've loved since childhood. That has nothing to do with money, it's a point of pride: my heroes all had stories there and I want to add my own name to those lists.

But to become rich? No. I've never even actually fantasized about that. Mostly because, with one notable exception, none of my heroes became rich from writing. Most of them, in fact, were never able to quit their day jobs. They created beauty and wonder in the quiet of the evening after working all day as teachers and electrical engineers and plant managers and ranchers. Those who did settled for a modest life, and quite a few of them died in poverty.

I can't complain. Writing has given me a fun and fairly painless way to earn a crust. I've impressed and delighted enough people that they've started an account to send me to Clarion West, where I might meet some of my heroes and learn something from them.

Basically, I've taken the dying in poverty thing as given and decided to play whatever comes before that _my_ way.

*puts on the Sinatra*


----------



## H. Giggles (Jun 16, 2013)

I just write because it's fun to make up my own stories and be able to read them later.  I never really planned on gaining anything from it, besides entertainment and the satisfaction of putting the contents of my imagination on paper.


----------

